# Zeppelin’s Adventures 2022



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Hi all,
I love posting pics of Zeppelin and the cool stuff we get up to. So, I decided to make a running thread to add on to, as I’ve seen other members do!


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Excellent! Am so looking forward to seeing these.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

This weekend we are at the cottage in Muskoka for my birthday. This morning I woke up early with the dogs, and hiked the Torrance Barrens with Zeppelin. No one else was there, which made it awesome. It’s pretty wet so we have to do some backtracking but we had a fun time and Zepp enjoyed some rock climbing. -2C this morning but it’s looking to be warm this weekend, 18C apparently!
@WNGD the water levels aren’t too high on our lake this spring, have you been up yet?


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Excellent! What a happy dog life! I subscribe to your posts!


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

3ymum said:


> Excellent! What a happy dog life! I subscribe to your posts!


Yay thank you!! 💕 hope you enjoy 🙂


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm coming up tomorrow (Saturday) to open up.
I know exactly those rocks at the Barrens, I used to pick blueberries down there as a kid before the barrens were the Barrens and when driving down Southwood Road was an adventure.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

WNGD said:


> I'm coming up tomorrow (Saturday) to open up.
> I know exactly those rocks at the Barrens, I used to pick blueberries down there as a kid before the barrens were the Barrens and when driving down Southwood Road was an adventure.


The drive was quite the adventure this time, hit a monstrous bump and the truck jumped 4 feet to the right lol


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

A really nice morning here. The dogs enjoy their morning stroll around the property. We had visits from a pair of loons and geese. 








Drinks together!









Bones together! 









Loon


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

What a beautiful peaceful place your cottage is. Torrance Barrens look great, like Zepp was having a blast. Is that long flat ridge where the snowmobiles go through in the winter? (It's been awhile since I've been there)

Thought of you and @WNGD today driving back from Killarney - I gassed up at Magnetawan First Nation, $1.829. Shawanaga First Nation was $1.759 so should've gone there - Pointe Au Baril (not a First Nation) was $1.949 when I drove past (yipes). But over on Wahta right off the 400 - can't remember the name of it - $1.659. Had to wait in line for awhile, and was only down 1/6th of tank, but heck! You probably drive up 11 but thought I'd mention it.

Figure support Indigenous entrepeneurs and businesses and save some money at the same time. Me and a friend are going back up to Killarney Friday to backpack with Agis and I am going to be smart about my gas stops - on the way up the trip I just did I gassed up in Parry Sound and kicked myself when I got to Shawanaga!

After that digression, I just love how close the dogs are on the cushion...living the dream!


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Forget to say Happy birthday 🎂 

Such a beautiful place! It does sound like a wonderful time for all involved!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh shoot I forgot it was your birthday too! Happy Birthday!!!!! 🥳


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

@3ymum @jarn thank you thank you!! It’s been a super weekend.

Zepp is super tired. I love how contented he looks at the cottage (esp after a big swim in the cold lake).


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Those eyes...he does look happy.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Weekend at my parents’. Worked my horse and hiked with the dogs. Gorgeous weather, Zepp enjoyed some swims in the pool (74F water and it was only opened a week ago) unfortunately I don’t have any good pics as I have to facilitate Zepp’s swimming so he doesn’t rip the pool liner. He is getting better at using the stairs.


don’t drink the water! Helpers cleaning tack









wolf print? Nope, just Zepp (I am size 8.5)
@jarn the new Merrells are amazing


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

jarn said:


> I gassed up at Magnetawan First Nation, $1.829. Shawanaga First Nation was $1.759 so should've gone there - Pointe Au Baril (not a First Nation) was $1.949 when I drove past (yipes). But over on Wahta right off the 400 - can't remember the name of it - $1.659.


Is that for a liter?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

jarn said:


> What a beautiful peaceful place your cottage is. Torrance Barrens look great, like Zepp was having a blast. Is that long flat ridge where the snowmobiles go through in the winter? (It's been awhile since I've been there)
> 
> Thought of you and @WNGD today driving back from Killarney - I gassed up at Magnetawan First Nation, $1.829. Shawanaga First Nation was $1.759 so should've gone there - Pointe Au Baril (not a First Nation) was $1.949 when I drove past (yipes). But over on Wahta right off the 400 - can't remember the name of it - $1.659. Had to wait in line for awhile, and was only down 1/6th of tank, but heck! You probably drive up 11 but thought I'd mention it.
> 
> ...


Wahta First Nation (convenience store and gas bar) is on 38 between Hwy 400 and Bala. We almost always go home that way instead of through Gravenhurst on 11. Mileage is almost identical to get to where both highways join in Barrie but the speed limit is +10kph and the views of Go Home Lake and Georgian Bay are awesome. Mrs H's Fish and Chips on the same property is supposed to be pretty good or so the lineups say. There's also a new gas station even closer to the 400 as of last year.

Gas prices are nuts right now, topping $2/litre for regular. My truck takes $150 to fill with mid grade. so we'll be heading up to the cottage less but staying longer.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Rosebud99 said:


> Is that for a liter?


I can answer for her, yes.
With the dollar Conversion, $2/litre = 6 US dollars per US gallon.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

WNGD said:


> I can answer for her, yes.
> With the dollar Conversion, $2/litre = 6 US dollars per US gallon.


Yikes! The most I've paid so far here in New Mexico is $4.29/gallon ($3.89 two weeks ago).


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah @WNGD I'm doing a lot of weekend trips but we'll see how that lasts. Heading Killarney way in part because it's prettier AND I can get cheaper gas (I mean, it's 100k further, so a bit of a wash I'm sure). Trying to save other ways, though I drove to get groceries yesterday (normally I'd walk) - but since I drove I got a ton of non-perishables and stuck them in the community pantry that a church just down the road has set up outside of their gate. I'd never haul that around normally.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

I like taking Zeppelin in public and to stores as much as possible. I feel this helps him be a good citizen and a well-rounded dog.

Today we went to DSW (a large shoe store) with a family member after I discovered they allow dogs!


Those shoes look great, Auntie! 










No one’s gonna steal THIS purse!! 









Shopping is SOOO tiring…. 

















He was a very good boy and went to the pet store after for some treats and a new crate pad.


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

What a good boy Zeppelin  So he is the same as men go shopping with the Mrs then ,lol

Now the Covid restrictions have relaxed, we are trying to take Buffy to more places and shops to make up for the lost time. So far she has been a very good girl but we know she can be timid at times, can't help to wish she doesn't bark at people, touch wood, all good and friendly.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

3ymum said:


> What a good boy Zeppelin  So he is the same as men go shopping with the Mrs then ,lol
> 
> Now the Covid restrictions have relaxed, we are trying to take Buffy to more places and shops to make up for the lost time. So far she has been a very good girl but we know she can be timid at times, can't help to wish she doesn't bark at people, touch wood, all good and friendly.


Yes, you are so right! Haha. That’s hilarious
Summer is a great time to get re-acquainted with the public, with practice and exposure I’m sure Buffy will be confident in no time 🙂


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

What a good boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh wow. Agis needs to take a page from his book!


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Headed to the cottage for the day to enjoy the great weather! Zepp had a fun time swimming and tanning lol.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm heading up next weekend to paint the bunkie. How are the bugs?


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

WNGD said:


> I'm heading up next weekend to paint the bunkie. How are the bugs?


It was quite windy today so we didn’t see any bugs until around 4-5p, then a few large deer flies were buzzing around. 
supposed to be cooler this weekend, I imagine they’d be worse! Today felt like August tho 😎


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

I know I have said it before but it's a beautiful place to spend the day! 

Just curious, how long does it take for Zepp to dry completely after a swim? We took Buffy to swim the other day and towels dry her but still took about 3 hours to dry completely.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

3ymum said:


> I know I have said it before but it's a beautiful place to spend the day!
> 
> Just curious, how long does it take for Zepp to dry completely after a swim? We took Buffy to swim the other day and towels dry her but still took about 3 hours to dry completely.


Takes him quite a while too, a few hours (especially now as he is still in the process of shedding his winter coat). If I do a really good towel job it helps.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Zeppy said:


> Headed to the cottage for the day to enjoy the great weather! Zepp had a fun time swimming and tanning lol.


I am soooooo jealous! What a gorgeous place.


----------



## AlbertaColton (7 mo ago)

He is a cute little good boy. I am jealous tho. Thanks for sharing those pictures with us. I am searching for this Detailed Essay Checklist for School, College, & University Students website online because I want to read free essay samples and that is why I was searching for that website and while searching for it online, I found your post.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Did some desensitization/focus work in our new neighborhood tonight. First walked past a field of screaming kids playing soccer, then played fetch with some toys near a bunch of guys playing cricket (also screaming and laughing haha). A “walk in the park” for him. Zepp was more interested in his toys! 
We’re off to the cottage tomorrow for the weekend, can’t wait!


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

How do you know when Zeppelin is tired enough from 2-ball?









When you can see his black dot!!


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Spending the night at my parents’ place means Zeppelin gets the coveted “sleeping in bed with mommy”. He only gets this here and at the cottage. However, as time goes on Zepp takes up more and more space! 









“Looks like there’s some room at the end of the bed for you, mum!”


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Zeppelin may take up more space but then you too can snuggle up closer


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

July weekend at the cottage.
We made it up in one piece… barely. My partner’s ratchet strap job held up until the last km.
















Where Athena goes, so does her crate for forced rest. Otherwise she will just go go go. Too old for that now.

Zepp is finally at his happy place! Enjoying the new railing. Doggie jail hehe










Time to rest up for our early morning hike! More pics throughout the weekend of Zeppelin’s adventures.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

We're up too. The water is nice and hot weather incoming. 
Charity concert at the Clear lake Brewery Sat night for Habitat For Humanity fund raiser.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

WNGD said:


> We're up too. The water is nice and hot weather incoming.
> Charity concert at the Clear lake Brewery Sat night for Habitat For Humanity fund raiser.


Cool, I didn’t know that! We will have to check it out. Thanks!!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Jealous! I won't say how my week has been... (not dog related; but apparently psych meds that sedate and colonoscopy anaesthesia are NOT my friends, oof)


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

jarn said:


> Jealous! I won't say how my week has been... (not dog related; but apparently psych meds that sedate and colonoscopy anaesthesia are NOT my friends, oof)


Yikes!! 😬 hope you are doing well now!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Zeppy said:


> Yikes!! 😬 hope you are doing well now!


It was yesterday, I am taking the morning off...I will see about the afternoon. This morning I felt like I was 7 pints in which is not a good thing to try to work during - yikes! - probably doesn't help that I was out of it enough last night that I think I took a double dose of one of my antipsychotics...ah well! As long as I don't move now I do better. 

But enough about that, I hope you all have a lovely time at the cottage! Zepp looks so happy!!!!! And I bet Athena will have a blast too.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

We started early and tried to hike Torrance Badlands again … I say “tried” because I forgot my hiking socks (or any socks for that matter), AND the bug spray so I hiked barefoot in my Goretex boots 🤣 it actually wasn’t bad.
Unfortunately the bridge we usually take to access the longer part of the trail we like no longer exists .. so we wandered around, got some exercise, then called it quits.

































Athena is being a good girl.










The dogs hung out out with me while I did some computer work on the deck.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice, I remember picking blueberries there when few even knew about the area. Old guy next door's Corgi killed a rattlesnake there.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

I've only been to Torrance in the winter! I should check it out in the summer...

You're not giving me hope for bringing Xerxes to Algonquin backpacking next weekend - might be a wee bit buggy, hmm...


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

jarn said:


> I've only been to Torrance in the winter! I should check it out in the summer...
> 
> You're not giving me hope for bringing Xerxes to Algonquin backpacking next weekend - might be a wee bit buggy, hmm...


Oh god, pack the bug spray. The deer/horse flies have been relentless.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Nice, I remember picking blueberries there when few even knew about the area. Old guy next door's Corgi killed a rattlesnake there.


I remember you mentioning blueberries before, and I had meant to look for some today but my sock-less feet and getting eaten alive by bugs distracted me lol


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Deer flies have been annoying on the road (not too bad really, I started carrying one of those battery powered fly swatters, made a huge difference) but none on the dock or water. Zero horse flies which is nice. A few mosquitoes in the evening. Water is super nice for early-mid July.

Rogan is loving the water and Harley went for a paddle board.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

We had a busy day, fit in all the good stuff (kayaking, shopping, pedal boating, bonfire and s’mores). 
Zeppelin enjoyed lots of splashing around and swimming. 
He also enjoyed the fire lol

















Then he had a photoshoot because he is so darn handsome! (And was just laying there!!)


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Deer flies have been annoying on the road (not too bad really, I started carrying one of those battery powered fly swatters, made a huge difference) but none on the dock or water. Zero horse flies which is nice. A few mosquitoes in the evening. Water is super nice for early-mid July.
> 
> Rogan is loving the water and Harley went for a paddle board.
> 
> View attachment 589690


Yes, you caught the great sunset last night! 
We are retiring for the night, but can hear the Trews at the Kee! I don’t ever remember being able
to hear the Kee from our cottage. They must have it cranked!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

We had a long day, went to Annie Williams Park in Bracebridge for their art show, lunch in Gravenhurst at Sawdust City Brewery, paddle boarding and a swim and neighbours over for drinks on the deck before dinner and finished off paddle boating halfway around the lake. A great day but we skipped the Clear Lake Brewery music event. I could hear it clearly walking the dogs up on the road at 11:00....so glad I don't like down that end of the lake, the neighbors hate them and the "spa".

Water levels are really down in the Bala Falls, we could use some rain.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

WNGD said:


> We had a long day, went to Annie Williams Park in Bracebridge for their art show, lunch in Gravenhurst at Sawdust City Brewery, paddle boarding and a swim and neighbours over for drinks on the deck before dinner and finished off paddle boating halfway around the lake. A great day but we skipped the Clear Lake Brewery music event. I could hear it clearly walking the dogs up on the road at 11:00....so glad I don't like down that end of the lake, the neighbors hate them and the "spa".
> 
> Water levels are really down in the Bala Falls, we could use some rain.


Sounds like a great day. Yeah, I remember grabbing a pint at that brewery years ago when it first opened.. it was gross and greasy in there. Can only imagine what their “beer spa” is like. Yuck 
Water is very low, they’ve got a large part of the dam closed off for maintenance on that bridge/dam up behind the Kee/by Purks.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

WNGD said:


> the neighbors hate them and the "spa".


I read about some 'beer spa' in Muskoka in Toronto Life - is that what you and @Zeppy are talking about? Me, I'd rather go camping and bring some craft beer! To be fair, I'm too old to appreciate rowdiness. (Admittedly, car camping - beer is kinda bulky otherwise - if I want booze backpacking or canoeing I MIGHT bring some wine - maybe!)

I fully support your visit to Sawdust though. Such a great brewery!

@Zeppy he looks so happy - especially on the dock - sounds like the perfect day!


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

jarn said:


> I read about some 'beer spa' in Muskoka in Toronto Life - is that what you and @Zeppy are talking about? Me, I'd rather go camping and bring some craft beer! To be fair, I'm too old to appreciate rowdiness. (Admittedly, car camping - beer is kinda bulky otherwise - if I want booze backpacking or canoeing I MIGHT bring some wine - maybe!)
> 
> I fully support your visit to Sawdust though. Such a great brewery!
> 
> @Zeppy he looks so happy - especially on the dock - sounds like the perfect day!


Yes! That’s what we’re talking about 🙂


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Ah. I am not, I hate to say, entirely surprised it is not popular. I remember thinking it looked like...well, I am into beer. And I like the outdoors. And if I wouldn't want to go...well...


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

jarn said:


> Ah. I am not, I hate to say, entirely surprised it is not popular. I remember thinking it looked like...well, I am into beer. And I like the outdoors. And if I wouldn't want to go...well...


Exactly lol.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

It was a tiny family resort on a small quiet lake for decades and was bought by a lawyer. He put up a bunch of new cabins, a pool and is trying to turn it into a destination/spa/beer retreat. 

But he's an idiot, longstanding neighbors are really close so he gets a permit for live outdoor music and books a Kiss and Guns 'N Roses cover bands for separate events. Moron....and their beer is very average to poor.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

WNGD said:


> It was a tiny family resort on a small quiet lake for decades and was bought by a lawyer. He put up a bunch of new cabins, a pool and is trying to turn it into a destination/spa/beer retreat.
> 
> But he's an idiot, longstanding neighbors are really close so he gets a permit for live outdoor music and books a Kiss and Guns 'N Roses cover bands for separate events. Moron....and their beer is very average to poor.


You’re being nice - the beer sucks!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Well that sounds terrible from a number of levels - both the beer, the noise, and the taste in music haha - if you're going to be a beer resort, least you could do is book original bands or something...I guess there is no zoning type issues that could get them to shut the heck up?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

jarn said:


> Well that sounds terrible from a number of levels - both the beer, the noise, and the taste in music haha - if you're going to be a beer resort, least you could do is book original bands or something...I guess there is no zoning type issues that could get them to shut the heck up?


The local lake association communicates regularly with him, the noise issues are ongoing since renters often don't care or are unaware how noise travels on a lake. At one point, he didn't have an onsite Manager at night. The music is just the latest issue and his new concession is to try to have the speakers turned away from the lakefront  but neighbors who have been there for 5 generations are really close across the property line and of course you can hear it for miles down the lake.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

That's ridiculous @WNGD - people need to show consideration. I can't even imagine how upsetting all of that would be when you're trying to relax/go somewhere more tranquil.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Keeping Zeppelin busy during our time in Fredericton. There are never any kids playing outside, sad. So, Zeppelin has the entire jungle gym to himself. Will do anything for Ball!
Zeppy jungle gym


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Don’t mind me .. just a dog in a tube. 










Helping with tree clean up


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

As if I didn't already love Zeppy!!!!!!


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Sharing is caring! 
Shared our field with an agitated flock of geese this morning during our 2 ball obedience exercise. At first the geese gave us space but then started viciously honking and kept creeping closer 🤣 Zeppelin didn’t even look at them. When Ball is present, nothing else exists!


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

At the cottage for our family week. Zeppelin has been having lots of fun!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

I miss paddleboats! Go Captain Zeppy! 

Love the fire. Hope the week is as fun as it looks.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

jarn said:


> I miss paddleboats! Go Captain Zeppy!
> 
> Love the fire. Hope the week is as fun as it looks.


He had a blast! He is very very tired haha. Rainy today, hopefully tomorrow we can get out on the boat 🙂


----------



## WolfMum (5 mo ago)

Zeppy said:


> At the cottage for our family week. Zeppelin has been having lots of fun!


After your helpful reply and puppy pics of Zeppelin I had to come and see some grown up pics...he is absolutely GORGEOUS. Definitely will be following his adventures! 😃


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

WolfMum said:


> After your helpful reply and puppy pics of Zeppelin I had to come and see some grown up pics...he is absolutely GORGEOUS. Definitely will be following his adventures! 😃


Thank you!! He is a cool guy who does fun stuff 😎


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

My partner is on nights, and the dogs were up all night with him while he got himself onto a night time schedule. This is the look of a dog that’s been up all night long with dad 🤣


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Zeppelin was a good boy at a backyard pizza night. Laid with the group for 3 hours outside. Didn’t engage when a LWD energetically joined the group!


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Good boy!


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Zeppelin enjoyed a visit to the greenhouse today. He likes to smell the flowers and look at the spooky stuff (currently: halloween decorations).


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Cottage weekend. Got out for a hike this afternoon at the Barrens. Tons of cars in the parking lot but didn’t see anyone on the trail (did the one across the road).









































Zepp gets his couch time at the cottage, he loves it.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

The Barrens are so nice, I have to go sometime that's not winter! Also, his head by your foot aww


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

jarn said:


> The Barrens are so nice, I have to go sometime that's not winter! Also, his head by your foot aww


You would like it! Since Covid it has become popular unfortunately (though not as popular as Hardy Lake) so I recommend week day hikes or early morning. Used to be you could go at noon on a Saturday and there would be 2-3 cars in the lot (and you wouldn’t see a soul on the trail). Nowadays 10+ cars, people parked up the road, etc. I just need to find a new secret spot!

And yeah, he’s a sucker!!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Zeppy said:


> You would like it! Since Covid it has become popular unfortunately (though not as popular as Hardy Lake) so I recommend week day hikes or early morning. Used to be you could go at noon on a Saturday and there would be 2-3 cars in the lot (and you wouldn’t see a soul on the trail). Nowadays 10+ cars, people parked up the road, etc. I just need to find a new secret spot!
> 
> And yeah, he’s a sucker!!


Yeah when I went to Barrens in the winter it was a Saturday and I think there was one other car! This was a while back though. Hardy Lake's been getting busy for awhile eh. I haven't been there in years either. 

I remember being at Hardy Lake once with Neb and Luc (so this is AGES ago). Neb, who loves everyone but is not one to back down from a challenge. We are just leaving in the wide trail/road part and there's a Dobe approaching on TWO leashes (huh) - it sees us and loses it. Luc is like 'this isn't happening this isn't happening' and Neb (all sub-40lbs of him) was like 'I DON'T THINK SO RAWWWWRRRRRR' and I was like 'that dog would eat you alive Bud'. Heh. 

When I was still volunteering for the outdoor club I'd lead hikes there because it was a hike that wasn't on the highly busy Bruce Trail...and it's got a few pretty spots. I can only imagine how busy COVID has made it.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

jarn said:


> Yeah when I went to Barrens in the winter it was a Saturday and I think there was one other car! This was a while back though. Hardy Lake's been getting busy for awhile eh. I haven't been there in years either.
> 
> I remember being at Hardy Lake once with Neb and Luc (so this is AGES ago). Neb, who loves everyone but is not one to back down from a challenge. We are just leaving in the wide trail/road part and there's a Dobe approaching on TWO leashes (huh) - it sees us and loses it. Luc is like 'this isn't happening this isn't happening' and Neb (all sub-40lbs of him) was like 'I DON'T THINK SO RAWWWWRRRRRR' and I was like 'that dog would eat you alive Bud'. Heh.
> 
> When I was still volunteering for the outdoor club I'd lead hikes there because it was a hike that wasn't on the highly busy Bruce Trail...and it's got a few pretty spots. I can only imagine how busy COVID has made it.


Tough guy Neb!! So funny. I actually did Hardy this morning, after avoiding it the last 2 years. Got there at 8a, only saw one guy with his two off leash dogs (he says, “my dogs are fine!” I pull Z off the trail and say “well, you never know”. He goes by saying “I don’t have leashes for them” _cue massive eye roll_) and it was a great time! Going early is definitely key. Zeppelin had a swim when we got back, now he is super tired.
Some pics from this morning 

































I’d love to try the Barrens in the winter, that sounds pretty cool!
@WNGD saw a black bear by your place this morning, feasting on some breakfast at the dumpster across the road from Clear Lake restaurant.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Zeppy said:


> Tough guy Neb!! So funny. I actually did Hardy this morning, after avoiding it the last 2 years. Got there at 8a, only saw one guy with his two off leash dogs (he says, “my dogs are fine!” I pull Z off the trail and say “well, you never know”. He goes by saying “I don’t have leashes for them” _cue massive eye roll_) and it was a great time! Going early is definitely key. Zeppelin had a swim when we got back, now he is super tired.
> Some pics from this morning
> View attachment 592168
> 
> ...


I used to kayak at Hardy Lake long before it got exposed and ruined, no boardwalk and crowds, just nature. You often saw no one at all., so peaceful. As a kid, I dreamed of owning that lake 
My neighbor was involved in creating the whole "dark sky night preserve" thing at the Barrens; good intent, horrible consequences. 

Zep, I was driving out last weekend and saw a little bear bub at exactly that spot, got a picture just of just of his little butt as he squirmed under the fence. Both dogs lit him up from the back seat. Another car coming toward me had seen it to and stopped to chat. I said Momma's gotta be VERY close and the Clear Lake Spa cabins cabins are steps off the road.

As I was pulling away, a couple and three very small kids were walking that way. I rolled down the window and told them a bear was 100 feet behind me and they might want to turn around. They seemed to be debating as I pulled away. No one killed in the news so maybe they listened lol


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

WNGD said:


> I used to kayak at Hardy Lake long before it got exposed and ruined, no boardwalk and crowds, just nature. You often saw no one at all., so peaceful. As a kid, I dreamed of owning that lake
> My neighbor was involved in creating the whole "dark sky night preserve" thing at the Barrens; good intent, horrible consequences.
> 
> Zep, I was driving out last weekend and saw a little bear bub at exactly that spot, got a picture just of just of his little butt as he squirmed under the fence. Both dogs lit him up from the back seat. Another car coming toward me had seen it to and stopped to chat. I said Momma's gotta be VERY close and the Clear Lake Spa cabins cabins are steps off the road.
> ...


That’s pretty cool your neighbour “made” the reserve! Good intentions for sure.. I find the whole “newfound exploration” dynamic caused by COVID really interesting…. Like people _just_ realized nature is cool lol. You can’t get lost in there now (like I used to [on purpose] in my trail running days) because the trail is wide worn and well packed down from many feet.

Probably the same bear family then. I didn’t see it on my way back around 9a, hopefully someone scared it off. I imagine the waste and smells from the beer spa and restaurants will continue attracting bears and other wildlife..


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Oooh do you have snowshoes? We could do a snowshoe hike in the Barrens! 

The bears and beer spa eh @WNGD - just another reason to dislike it!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Zeppy said:


> That’s pretty cool your neighbour “made” the reserve! Good intentions for sure.. I find the whole “newfound exploration” dynamic caused by COVID really interesting…. Like people _just_ realized nature is cool lol. You can’t get lost in there now (like I used to [on purpose] in my trail running days) because the trail is wide worn and well packed down from many feet.
> 
> Probably the same bear family then. I didn’t see it on my way back around 9a, hopefully someone scared it off. I imagine the waste and smells from the beer spa and restaurants will continue attracting bears and other wildlife..


Last I heard, he was still fight with Walmart in Gravenhurst over their illegal (non shine done) lighting and the Town was refusing to do anything about it even though it contravenes their own bylaws.

I have friends down Clear Lake Rd that have seen that bear for years hanging out on the acreage they own backing onto the highway. She has 1 to 2 cubs every second year (the 2nd year you can have 3 pretty large bears rolling through) and I'm almost positive this is the same sow. The cubs are surprisingly small for this year's crop. I actually pulled into the brewery to let people know in the picnic area that Momma was near by but that area is now chain linked off from the woods.

I have met black bears several times walking the dogs and they bolt when the dogs are evident and Rogan goes off. Not seen her up close with the cub(s) though and prefer not to!

You might remember a bear attacking a lady not far from there a few years ago and when police arrived, it was attacking the squad car....they had to dispatch the bear unfortunately.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

jarn said:


> Oooh do you have snowshoes? We could do a snowshoe hike in the Barrens!
> 
> The bears and beer spa eh @WNGD - just another reason to dislike it!


He hasn't made many friends up there but agreed to lower output speakers outside and only 1 major concert per year....


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

WNGD said:


> He hasn't made many friends up there but agreed to lower output speakers outside and only 1 major concert per year....


Oh WELL then...


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

jarn said:


> Oooh do you have snowshoes? We could do a snowshoe hike in the Barrens!
> 
> The bears and beer spa eh @WNGD - just another reason to dislike it!


I do! That sounds fantastic!


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Last I heard, he was still fight with Walmart in Gravenhurst over their illegal (non shine done) lighting and the Town was refusing to do anything about it even though it contravenes their own bylaws.
> 
> I have friends down Clear Lake Rd that have seen that bear for years hanging out on the acreage they own backing onto the highway. She has 1 to 2 cubs every second year (the 2nd year you can have 3 pretty large bears rolling through) and I'm almost positive this is the same sow. The cubs are surprisingly small for this year's crop. I actually pulled into the brewery to let people know in the picnic area that Momma was near by but that area is now chain linked off from the woods.
> 
> ...


I do remember that. I’m surprised the spa and restaurant aren’t more aware/telling people who are around.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

WNGD said:


> He hasn't made many friends up there but agreed to lower output speakers outside and only 1 major concert per year....


LOL I’ll believe it when I see it. I feel bad for the neighbours.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Zeppy said:


> I do! That sounds fantastic!


I think Agis would love Zeppy!


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

jarn said:


> I think Agis would love Zeppy!


We’ll have to get the boys together and see how they do 😊


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Zeppy said:


> LOL I’ll believe it when I see it. I feel bad for the neighbours.


I do too. 
I know a lady at an old simple cottage there who are 6th generation cottagers on the lake and she can't even sleep with her windows open in the Summer. It's a shame.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Pics of Zepp’s weekend, enjoying the fall colours.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

For a second I thought Zeppy was on the couch! Heh. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

jarn said:


> For a second I thought Zeppy was on the couch! Heh. Beautiful pictures.


Oh.. he had his couch (and bed) time this weekend!


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Turned out to be another beautiful fall day!


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Zeppelin has been very good with his new friend Daisy. Looking forward to when she is bigger so they can have lots of playtime! For now, lots of hikes and sniffing together.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Is that a Red Fox Lab? A friend of my son's is having to re-home his young one (2?)


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Is that a Red Fox Lab? A friend of my son's is having to re-home his young one (2?)


It is a red fox lab/ retriever mix pup. I think she’s 12 weeks now. My girlfriend got her a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

I've never heard of a Red Fox Lab.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Rosebud99 said:


> I've never heard of a Red Fox Lab.


Me neither until I met Daisy! She is a spunky little thing.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Huh! Red Fox Lab, I'm going to look it up. There's a pup in our building that must be 9 weeks or so by now that looks similar. Solid little guy. Agis doesn't like puppies but seems okay with him (though, we haven't tried to formally greet as he's still a baby and doesn't have his shots). I just assumed the little guy (who seems huge for a puppy that age to me, but then, my dogs aren't that big) was a mutt but perhaps not.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Rosebud99 said:


> I've never heard of a Red Fox Lab.


They're like a darker Yellow Lab but red/caramel color not a separate breed; likely a marketing term/gimmick.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

WNGD said:


> They're like a darker Yellow Lab but red/caramel color not a separate breed; likely a marketing term/gimmick.


On the "light" side I've see yellow and almost white, slender head and box head. Never a red/caramel color.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Back at the cottage! This will be our last weekend of 2022. Snow here, and the pipes are frozen, hopefully they thaw out safely with the warm weather we’re forecast to have over the weekend. I’ve done “no water” weekends here before but it would’ve been nice to have a heads up… Zeppelin enjoyed a bowl of lake water last night and I scrounged a dusty old bottle of water in the mud room lol. 

Zeppelin enjoys sleeping on the bed.









There was more snow when I arrived last night, it will be gone by this afternoon with the sun.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I'll be up early November to rake up, my water is already out (Cdn Thanksgiving)
Did you see the (real) snow in Huntsville? 

Even though it's going to be warm for the next week, that was a bit bizarre.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Frozen pipes are never fun. I've dealt with them before and they can be a real unpleasant surprise. How cold did it get for you?


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

@WNGD @jarn crazy enough we called township and they said someone called to turn off our water yesterday - by mistake!!! So they came and turned it back on this afternoon. Thank goodness. It was below 0 last night. 
Snow has all melted here in Bala, except on the cliffs across the lake where the sun didn’t reach today. I did see some pics from Bracebridge and Huntsville, unreal amounts of snow. Looking forward to some 20C kayaking weather tomorrow and swims in the lake for Zepp.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh it's good the pipes didn't freeze! 

Just part of the adventure I guess (I say having had the cabins lose power last weekend when I was there with my mom and SIL; we had to cook on the BBQ (no big deal but my mom has no idea how long things take as she's got one of those fancy convection ovens or whatever - I mean, I don't eat meat, but even I know thin steaks don't take SIX MINUTES A SIDE) and eat by candle light (I enjoyed all this; I was the only one) and while there was a generator to keep the water running it went off around midnight - no biggy, but my mom has IBS so off I go down to the lake with an empty garbage bin and haul it back. Didn't mind that either really. Anyways, I think I was the only one who had fun haha)

Agis and I are backpacking in Algonquin next weekend; I don't think we have snow in the forecast but secretly I'm hoping.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Zepp with one of many acquired sticks. 









Being a good independent boy despite lots of activity at both neighbouring cottages. 

















Great morning paddle.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Zeppelin is very tired today from all his fun cottage activities, resulting in being an absolute snuggler this evening. We like to pull out the couch and watch tv in the evenings.








He missed the ending of the movie lol










Earlier in the day, enjoying the sunshine.








Back home tomorrow, after a quick visit to Grandma’s for a nail trim!


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

It’s been a while since I updated about Zeppelin! We’ve been busy this fall with some traveling and seeing family. Zeppelin has been doing great, he seems to be more settled into our new home. He enjoys playing ball in one of the three big fields near our house.









He has been able to finally do some hikes with his buddy Kozmo, my parents’ blue heeler who had leg surgery in September. Zeppelin is good about respecting his space and not trying to play with him.










And, he’s been able to do off-leash romps with his puppy friend Daisy the red fox lab cross! She is a spunky little thing, she can run faster than him!!


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Zeppelin enjoyed a run on the beach this morning. Very gusty so the sticks had extra reaching power!

Zeppy on the beach


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

woohoo! Finally figured out how to embed a video


----------

